# Updated Pyro pics



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Flametree's Pyro


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

Beautiful Beautiful Beautiful! I am trying not to allow Bougie to see these pics so he wont feel insecure!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Pyro is looking awesome ~!! wow .... thanks for sharing


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I love pics of Pyro. Great looking dog!!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

beautiful red, as always


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

great shape.........looking good


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

what a great lookin dog


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Georgous WOW!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i love your red's :love2:


----------



## Wac137 (Dec 12, 2009)

very good looking


----------



## xxmiszCanelaxx (Sep 4, 2009)

beautiful dog...


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Beautiful!!!! I always love looking at your dog:clap:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thats one great looking dog you got there. Cant wait to see more pics.


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks folks


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

WOW! He truly is gorgeous!


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Thank you ....


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

you have a beautiful bulldog =)


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Gawd I love Flametree dogs! Red is where it's at!!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Pyro is jaw dropping handsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

He looks good. Getting ready for the upcoming show season?


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

OOHHH EMMMM GEEE is all i have to say! i love this dog he is just gorgeous. do you ship to canada? i would love to get a dog from you. he is a great size


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks all. Actually I havent been working Pyro at all lately besides a few hogs. We will be in the show ring with him some this year though. I dont travel around for shows but we always go to the Ga shows and occasionally will hit one in SC and TN.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Good stuff your workin' with there! Keep on Bulldoggin'.....


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Is that collar from still water if so what size?


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey my boi Air Pyro!!!! Still looking good!!!


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

CallieBum73 said:


> Beautiful Beautiful Beautiful! I am trying not to allow Bougie to see these pics so he wont feel insecure!


Jeez after looking at that pic even I feel insecure LOL.


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks all.

Yes thats a stillwater collar. Its the 2inch 4 ply


----------

